# Mystery app running at all times



## omgzhobbs (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello,

So its been there for awhile and I've done scans and not found anything.. so im a little confused.. checking task manager shows nothing out of the usual either.. so maybe its nothing, but when i switch apps using the tab button (via desktop mode), there is always this mystery square which shows nothing.. does anyone know what it is? Holding the cursor above it shows nothing either..

My instant reaction to seeing something like this, is that its spyware, or something which should not be there.. unless its something to do with Windows 8.1 or something to do with the apps that update in the background?

Also I have two monitors if that helps?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

WinDirStat?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you looked in your installed programs list for anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## Jubbaloo (May 27, 2014)

My initial reaction is that it looks like the new tile desktop for windows 8 - I have looked on lots of sites and there are alot of reports of this. Even on brand new computers. So i would think it is the new App screen. I know this doesnt help much but may reassure you as, like i said, new computers have it sometimes too


----------



## BASS_Master (Jun 1, 2014)

With Windows 8 when you run an app it often stays running after you close out of it. By pressing Alt + F4 it closes all apps running. Not sure if you've tried this yet.


----------

